# H:space hulk, IG, orks, GK W: FW/marines



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

*H:space hulk, IG, orks, GK W: FW/marines,1k sons*

Hello everyone,
after reading the Badab war, I have decided I am going to undertake a rather ambitious project on; I am going to build a 40k scale strike cruiser. Obviously, it is going to need some marines, specifically for boarding actions and siege operations. So I am looking for any forge world mark armor sets, dreadnoughts, weapon sets, sevrin loth with or without his honor guard, or anything else of that nature. I would also listen to any offers of 1k sons models. If you offer items I like, I will trade in your favor. I have to offer:

Space hulk- newest edition, all pieces are present, models are assembled but unpainted

IG- Primed black Valkyrie, unpainted leman russ executioner with las cannon hull and plasma cannon sponsons(these are lightly glued in, so as to be easily removed). I also have all of the bits for both of these sets.

Orks- Two Assault on Black reach sets on sprue, an extra deffcopta, box of nobs, box of gretchin, and a few metal models, a kommando with big shoota and an ork nob with powa klaw.

GK-5 assembled plastic grey knights primered black with 3 halberds, daemonhammer, and psycannon; I have the sprues with all of the extra parts and box still. Draigo unassembled. Two boxes of terminators. Two boxes of grey knights in power armor. razorback in box.

The IG and orks I will consider trading for space marine vehicles or possibly a good amount of assault marines, sanguinary guard, or assault terminators. Thanks for looking!


----------



## asp69 (Apr 18, 2011)

*40k orcs*

How much would you take for all the orc stuff? Can pay you via paypal


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i am actually just looking for a single GK body back... but since your boxes are still complete i doubt i could pursue you to send one my way.

and even if i would buy the whole box there is no way you can send it to the Netherlands without getting more expensive that buying from the GW webstore

so i cant take any of that off your hands... sorrry


----------

